# Air Conditioning for Lisbon South Bay 2 Bed Apt.



## Baileys_Cacilhas (Dec 16, 2021)

Hello, 

I wonder if anyone can help.

My husband and I are buying/renovating an apartment in Cacilhas (5 mins from the ferry port).

We have a contractor lined up for the building work but the AC quote he has provided from a 3rd party is more than we anticipated.

We were looking for an idea of the cost for AC for an open plan living area and two bedrooms. If anyone has any recommendation for someone that can install AC in/around Lisbon or Almada, it would be great to arrange a quote.

Thanks!


----------

